# BIOS flashen?



## third-lion (15. Oktober 2003)

Hi, 
habe folgendes Problem:

Möchte mir zu meiner 20 GB Festplatte noch eine 160 GB Platte kaufen.

Nun wurde mir gesagt, dass mein Bios(3Jahre) zu alt ist!
Jetzt muss ich das irgendwie update, Frage ist nur wie...
Kann mir wer helfen, habe etwas von DOS Startdikette oder unter Windows gelesen...

Mainboard: Asus CUV4X-M
OS: Windows98se

Bitte helft mir, wollte die Festplatte noch heute bestellen...


----------



## blubber (15. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

die besten Antworten kann dir der Hersteller selbst liefern, sprich, schonmal auf der Asus Homepage rumgeguckt?

Naja, nach 2 Minuten hatte ich jedenfalls diesen Link
http://www.asus.com.tw/support/english/techref/bios/index.aspx

Sollte dir weiterhelfen....

bye


----------



## third-lion (16. Oktober 2003)

Danke, aber ich versuche nun durch nen Controllereinbau das BIOS Update zu umgehen...


----------

